# 59-64 impala under dash stereo



## troytagvtown (Mar 19, 2010)

im installing a stereo in my 60 impala and need some ideas....
anyone have some pics of how they mounted the deck? 




























alpine f1 deck,processor,and f1 3 ways..with zapco love!
4- 10" image dynamics..


----------



## troytagvtown (Mar 19, 2010)

come on guys someone has some pics of underdash installs?
consoles maybe?
tissue box?
glove box?

i have a stock tissue box there now..so its probaly got to go or be relocated?


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

theres already other topics on this

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385576


----------



## troytagvtown (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Mar 20 2010, 08:51 AM~16944648
> *theres already other topics on this
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385576
> *



thank you for the lead on the thread...
but theres still nothing with an underdash double din in a 59-60 impala..
the dash in the 59-60 kinda rolls inward at the bottom and makes it challenging to mount something and have it look descent..
the alpine tmi 7" screen pops out and up..kind of? it will have to stick way out...not flush...
i think im going to have to make something out of alum..or 16 ga. steel...
that holds both the deck and the dvd screen unit...ive never welded alum..but i know i can polish it and have it look chrome..just got to figure out the dim?
thanks again...

this is the wifes 65 rivey..


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by troytagvtown_@Mar 18 2010, 10:08 PM~16932686
> *im installing a stereo in my 60 impala and need some ideas....
> anyone have some pics of how they mounted the deck?
> 
> ...




thats a nice looking 60 got anymore pics???
as for the under dash your gonna have to make custom console by the sounds of it.
shouldnt be to hard you could make one and fiberglass it. I personally am not a big fan of tv screens in older impalas. It takes away from enjoying the drive in a classic impala :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

i agree with this guys last comment ^^^ :biggrin: but yeah i am familiar with the curve on the bottom of the 60 dash. a custom casing will have to be made. you can either go with just a custom made box just big enough to fit the double din, or make a whole console that touches the floor. i would just make the box myself. cut cardboard pieces and trim until you find a nice match for the curve of ur dash, trace the cardboard onto wood, cut, then fiberglass and paint or upholster. lmk if u need help, its easy as shit to do :thumbsup:


----------



## troytagvtown (Mar 19, 2010)

the alpine f 1 system has a media manager..it allows tunning with a laptop or by the f1 screen...
im not a big computer guy so its got to be the screen/hu to tune...
the guy whos installing hates the idea of installing the screen..i guess you guys agree..maybe hes right??

herers some more pics...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I WOULD REALLY STAY AWAY FROM HIGH END STEREO IN CLASSICS LIKE THIS. UNLESS YOU SPEND A GRIP IN PUT CUSTOM MOUNTS. BUT I WOULD SAY STAY WITH THE CLASSIC LOOK FOR THE UPHOULSTREY OF IT, LIKE IF YOU GOT A COUNSEL, STAY WITH THE INTERIOR PATTERN ON THE COUNSEL. STAY WITH THE FLAT COLORS FOR ANY SPEAKER PODS, UNLESS YOU GOT HEAVY INSIDE OF THE CAR. LASTLY, IF YOU HAVE NOT ALREADY DONE IT. TRUST ME, YOU ARE GOING TO NEED ANOTHER ALTERNATOR, PLUS THE HEAVY DUTY WIRING TO RUN ALL THOSE AMPS AND STEREO SYSTEM. A TOP NOTCH INSTALLER, PROBABLY LOOKING AT 5-7K TO MAKE IT LOOK CUSTOM, BUT NOT TAKE AWAY FROM THE OVERRAL CLASSIC LOOK


----------



## HOMER PIMPS0N (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## troytagvtown (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 21 2010, 06:22 AM~16951111
> *I WOULD REALLY STAY AWAY FROM HIGH END STEREO IN CLASSICS LIKE THIS.  UNLESS YOU SPEND A GRIP IN PUT CUSTOM MOUNTS.  BUT I WOULD SAY STAY WITH THE CLASSIC LOOK FOR THE UPHOULSTREY OF IT, LIKE IF YOU GOT A COUNSEL, STAY WITH THE INTERIOR PATTERN ON THE COUNSEL.  STAY WITH THE FLAT COLORS FOR ANY SPEAKER PODS, UNLESS YOU GOT HEAVY INSIDE OF THE CAR.  LASTLY, IF YOU HAVE NOT ALREADY DONE IT.  TRUST ME, YOU ARE GOING TO NEED ANOTHER ALTERNATOR, PLUS THE HEAVY DUTY WIRING TO RUN ALL THOSE AMPS AND STEREO SYSTEM.  A TOP NOTCH INSTALLER, PROBABLY LOOKING AT 5-7K TO MAKE IT LOOK CUSTOM, BUT NOT TAKE AWAY FROM THE OVERRAL CLASSIC LOOK
> *


the deck will be hung below the dash in a simple enclosure...
the components will have a custom fiberglass enclosure molded into the kicks..
the guy whos doing the install for me has an 6-8 month back log every year...hes very good. 
heres 1 install he just diod in an 96 ss impala 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-...sq-install.html


----------



## troytagvtown (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 21 2010, 06:22 AM~16951111
> *I WOULD REALLY STAY AWAY FROM HIGH END STEREO IN CLASSICS LIKE THIS.  UNLESS YOU SPEND A GRIP IN PUT CUSTOM MOUNTS.  BUT I WOULD SAY STAY WITH THE CLASSIC LOOK FOR THE UPHOULSTREY OF IT, LIKE IF YOU GOT A COUNSEL, STAY WITH THE INTERIOR PATTERN ON THE COUNSEL.  STAY WITH THE FLAT COLORS FOR ANY SPEAKER PODS, UNLESS YOU GOT HEAVY INSIDE OF THE CAR.  LASTLY, IF YOU HAVE NOT ALREADY DONE IT.  TRUST ME, YOU ARE GOING TO NEED ANOTHER ALTERNATOR, PLUS THE HEAVY DUTY WIRING TO RUN ALL THOSE AMPS AND STEREO SYSTEM.  A TOP NOTCH INSTALLER, PROBABLY LOOKING AT 5-7K TO MAKE IT LOOK CUSTOM, BUT NOT TAKE AWAY FROM THE OVERRAL CLASSIC LOOK
> *



before i dropped my 60 off to him i added 2 dry cell optima batts,mounted behind the rear seat...
got a 220 amp alt... just havent had the time to install yet...i work at the oil refineries here in the bay area ....gettn some O.T. in while i can.. :biggrin: 
you are correct about the money..its not cheap for a quality product..

thanks for your post..


----------



## troytagvtown (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by troytagvtown_@Mar 21 2010, 08:49 AM~16951730
> *the deck will be hung below the dash in a simple enclosure...
> the components will have a custom fiberglass enclosure molded into the kicks..
> the guy whos doing the install for me has an 6-8 month back log every year...hes very good.
> ...


check out the thread above...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by troytagvtown_@Mar 21 2010, 10:49 AM~16951730
> *the deck will be hung below the dash in a simple enclosure...
> the components will have a custom fiberglass enclosure molded into the kicks..
> the guy whos doing the install for me has an 6-8 month back log every year...hes very good.
> ...


YEAH BUT THIS IS NOT A 1996 IMPALA, THIS A 1960 IMPALA, AND VERY NICE CLASSIC INTERIOUR. PILAR TWEETERS, AND KICK PANELS IN SOME CASES NEED TO BE WORKED IN. AND THE TRUNK IS YOUR BIGGEST ISSUE, TO KEEP IT CLASSIC AND NOT TAKE AWAY FROM THE CLASS OLD SCHOOL LOOK


----------



## troytagvtown (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 22 2010, 01:49 AM~16959116
> *YEAH BUT THIS IS NOT A 1996 IMPALA, THIS A 1960 IMPALA, AND VERY NICE CLASSIC INTERIOUR.  PILAR TWEETERS, AND KICK PANELS IN SOME CASES NEED TO BE WORKED IN.  AND THE TRUNK IS YOUR BIGGEST ISSUE, TO KEEP IT CLASSIC AND NOT TAKE AWAY FROM THE CLASS OLD SCHOOL LOOK
> *


the 96 impala is just 1 of hundreds of installs by him...
pillar tweets are not going in in the 60...kicks and rear deck only...and i had to talk him into the rear deck components...
i have some idea of how the trunk will look..but the final layout will be his..
it should be simple and clean..im not a fan of fiberglass..so its going to be finished in cloth...black red and grey...with some impala crossed flags to high light..

my only question is how to mount the head unit...ive bought a simple plastic enclosure to start. i dont like the glove box...or in the tissue box..
sooo im still looking for some pics of what others have done...


----------



## troytagvtown (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 21 2010, 06:22 AM~16951111
> *I WOULD REALLY STAY AWAY FROM HIGH END STEREO IN CLASSICS LIKE THIS.  UNLESS YOU SPEND A GRIP IN PUT CUSTOM MOUNTS.  BUT I WOULD SAY STAY WITH THE CLASSIC LOOK FOR THE UPHOULSTREY OF IT, LIKE IF YOU GOT A COUNSEL, STAY WITH THE INTERIOR PATTERN ON THE COUNSEL.  STAY WITH THE FLAT COLORS FOR ANY SPEAKER PODS, UNLESS YOU GOT HEAVY INSIDE OF THE CAR.  LASTLY, IF YOU HAVE NOT ALREADY DONE IT.  TRUST ME, YOU ARE GOING TO NEED ANOTHER ALTERNATOR, PLUS THE HEAVY DUTY WIRING TO RUN ALL THOSE AMPS AND STEREO SYSTEM.  A TOP NOTCH INSTALLER, PROBABLY LOOKING AT 5-7K TO MAKE IT LOOK CUSTOM, BUT NOT TAKE AWAY FROM THE OVERRAL CLASSIC LOOK
> *


stay away from high end? alpine f1 status?


----------



## troytagvtown (Mar 19, 2010)

alpine f#1 status all the way baby!!

crisp,super clear,and very loud...

cant wait to hear some LTD, TOWER OF POWER, CONFUNKSHUN..


----------

